# Outback 21Rs Mods



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Our bathroom sink, the cold water tap leaked all the time. Switched over to a new tap and hope it holds for a while.
The old tap


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

The new tap, straight replacement for the old one.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is the outdoor stove common to all Outbacks, both sides the same.



Here I used some one else's idea and used a turnbuckle for ease of adjustment and leveling.



I did change both sides.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is the water inlet cap, notice the plastic cap holder has broken off. My buddy suggested using a chain to help hold it on. Also, since my backflow valve does not seem to be working I had to put in a pipe plug so I could run the pump if need be. The plastic cap would always just blow off.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

The inlet into which you screwed the pipe plug is actually a check valve and does not leak when running the pump if it is working correctly. Replace it and eliminate the need for a plug.
Dave


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

You shouldn't have to plug the city water connection. What year is your 21rs? My outside stove doesn't look like that and I also have a sink outside. And on a maintenance note, you may want to replace the caulk around the water inlets.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry for not responding, I was going to update today with the new electric jack. The trailer is an 04 I beleive. I was going to remove the old city water connection and put in a new one and as I was backing it off it popped back into place and works great now. No more leaking so I removed the plug and put the plastic cover back on. Now if I xcan upload my electric jack pictures, all will be good.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Before

After


Can hardly wait to go out and try it now. It is the Husky Brute, 4500. Bought it from Costco online.


----------



## Bernzacamping (Apr 27, 2015)

Any chance you can describe how you did the electric? I've been reading the reviews on the Husky and they seem to be fairly robust.

Looks good!


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Bernzacamping said:


> Any chance you can describe how you did the electric? I've been reading the reviews on the Husky and they seem to be fairly robust.
> 
> Looks good!


Yes, it was just a positive wire, as the body is grounded to the trailer. I hooked the positive to a breaker and then straight to the positive wire coming from the battery. Fairly easy. I ordered this unit from Costco and it was here in 3 days.


----------

